# What dosage do YOU get Tren sides?



## Deity (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm curious as most people are afraid of this drug, that being said I've yet to take anything that really gave me sides. I'm currently on 700mg tren ace a week along with 700mg test and 350mg npp. And the worst and pretty much only side I'm getting is mild anxiety. Other than that I feel great, and this is my 7th week on the Tren, I'll be dropping it in 6 days but I'm curious, so post up what tren does to you and at what dose.  (Well I do get sides from 1 thing, Clomid, always feel bipolar the first 3 weeks on it)

Thanks  - Deity


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2011)

at 250+ night sweats become unbearable and insomnia is harsh. at 400, my mental state changes negatively and cocktails of drugs are needed to get even a few hours of sleep. at 500+, irrational behavior, labored breathing, overheating, severe insomnia


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2011)

100mg ED gives me BP headaches, otherwise all I get is horrendous nightsweats.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Nov 4, 2011)

400 mg weekly produces mild sleep disturbances and nightsweats. 600 weekly negatively impacts my endurance on leg and back day and cardio. Sleep disturbances become more severe and nightsweats are a nightly occurrence. I have very little behavioral or mental side effects. All in all I love tren but wouldn't run it past 10 weeks. It can wear you down a bit.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

525: headaches, slight insomnia, irritability once in a while, labored breathing, sweat profusely during any physical activity
350: slight insomnia, irritability with less frequency, still sweat pretty bad with any and all physical activity


----------



## J.thom (Nov 4, 2011)

great thread and responces so far. 
OP you are running Tren Ace and NPP in the same cycle?!?! You are brave my friend


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 4, 2011)

What week do you guys start noticing these side effects?  I'm running 100mg trenA eod and haven't really noticed much yet from it as far as side effects are concerned, but yet again, I'm only a little over a week in.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 4, 2011)

200 will give me sides, but I can deal with it up to about 700mg EW.  Any more and I wake up with wet and torn sheets and pillows.....not to mention the wacko dreams I get.





/V


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Nov 4, 2011)

For me the side effects start kicking in about 10-14 days. I must be one of the lucky ones bc I sleep like a baby. The worst side for me is the shortness breath.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Tren kicked-in in about 2 weeks. You notice the constant hardness and vascularity more than anything. Also the recomp effect is extremely pronounced. 

How long do most of you use tren ace? 8 weeks seems pretty standard.


----------



## Deity (Nov 4, 2011)

I do occasionally get labored breathing and I already sweat like crazy when I work out so it doesn't make that much of a change there. But I also have had insomnia for literally my whole life, maybe thats why it doesn't bother me, it doesn't seem any worse on tren though. I already wake up 5-6 times a night on average, I also have a separate a/c in my room aside from the main a/c in my house and I keep the temp set on 60 degrees fahrenheit. Overall I find tren to be an amazing drug, body comp changes are fenominal, diet doesn't even have to be as strict I've noticed.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Deity said:


> I do occasionally get labored breathing and I already sweat like crazy when I work out so it doesn't make that much of a change there. But I also have had insomnia for literally my whole life, maybe thats why it doesn't bother me, it doesn't seem any worse on tren though. I already wake up 5-6 times a night on average, I also have a separate a/c in my room aside from the main a/c in my house and I keep the temp set on 60 degrees fahrenheit. Overall I find tren to be an amazing drug, body comp changes are fenominal, *diet doesn't even have to be as strict I've noticed.*



SHHHHHH


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 4, 2011)

400mg weekly is pretty rough for me. Takes about 3 weeks and I start paying. I have run it higher but I prefer it under 400mg.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 4, 2011)

At 112.5 mg wk! Beat that guys


----------



## Deity (Nov 4, 2011)

J.thom said:


> great thread and responces so far.
> OP you are running Tren Ace and NPP in the same cycle?!?! You are brave my friend


 Haha yea, 19 nors don't really screw me as bad as others. Haven't had recovery issues in the past and I'm not sensitive to pregesterone related gyno at all.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 4, 2011)

I've only done 152mg/week of tren hex for about about 6 six weeks before and even at that dose I had pretty bad insomnia.  After a workout I'd have to ring the sweat out of my clothes lol.


----------



## Hell (Nov 4, 2011)

350mg gives me slight insomina and light night sweats
525mg gives me more of both
700mg gives me way more on both

Im 8 weeks currently in on Test/NPP blast and just received 5 vials of tren ace today. Gonna switch over to 50mg ed starting on sunday and lower my test this time to 250-325 and try the lower test, higher Tren this time around. Also I have been taking caber and will continue to with the tren, see if it makes a difference.....


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell said:


> 350mg gives me slight insomina and light night sweats
> 525mg gives me more of both
> 700mg gives me way more on both
> 
> Im 8 weeks currently in on Test/NPP blast and just received 5 vials of tren ace today. Gonna switch over to 50mg ed starting on sunday and lower my test this time to 250-325 and try the lower test, higher Tren this time around. Also I have been taking caber and will continue to with the tren, see if it makes a difference.....



That's how I now roll.  I'll start with NPP for the first 10 weeks, and then switch over to tren ace for another 10 weeks.  One of the best combos for gaining the most LBM out of a cycle, IMHO. 



/V


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 4, 2011)

GOod info in this thread!

Ironically, I took a nap earlier and woke up sweaty and hot..nothing major, but a bit sweaty.  I'm 9 days into the cycle.  Not sure if this is a result of the tren or not, but it was certainly out of the ordinary


----------



## .V. (Nov 4, 2011)

Most ever used was 400mg/week.
Sides, a little sweatty at night, but nothing horrible.
Irritability?  Not at all, less tolerance for bullshit and incompetance...but is that a bad thing really?

Oh, growing at the fastest rate ever?  Burning fat at the same time without even trying?  Are these sides?  If so, then I've got no complaints.

***I may change my mind at some future date however, evidently one doesn't always get the same sides every time even from the same dose.


----------



## alphabolic (Nov 4, 2011)

i went up to 490mg tren ace for a few weeks and didnt have any insomnia/night sweats.  i did get tren dick even with running prami but it went away once i stopped the tren.  also some hair thinning.

i've been off the tren for 2 weeks now with test only for these 2 weeks and am starting to get minor shoulder acne.  this cycle was test/tren/mast.  next cycle is gonna be test/tren/dbol


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 4, 2011)

i love a good 600mg a week. fucks me up =)


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 100mg ED gives me BP headaches, otherwise all I get is horrendous nightsweats.


 
I should add my lung capacity and endurance is feeble. Mild cardio is still manageable, but only for 20 minutes . . . and thats at 50mg ED 

 . . also, joints became pretty sore after 10 weeks. 12 weeks is overkill on the body for me . .. it's just an unwillingness to let it go


----------



## WendysBaconator (Nov 5, 2011)

37.5mgs of tren acetate gives me extreme insomnia.  I hate tren.


----------



## gm09 (Nov 6, 2011)

200 mg/wk gave me insomnia and INSANE night sweats and shortened my already non existent fuse.

oh and that pic, that was THROUGH a t shirt and long pajama pants (in the summer, ac was blasting my house was an icebox)


on a side note, several users on the tnation boards swear by using high tren low test (a trt dose of test) and claim almost no side effects. i think the consensus here is 1:1 though?


----------

